

Billion-Dollar T Shirt - mikesabat
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/12/the-billion-dol.html

======
tptacek
What a fatuous observation. Yes, if only Godin had thought to build an auction
site, like OnSale did, he'd be a billionaire. Or a search engine, like
Infoseek and Teoma. Or an ordering system, like Cybercash.

------
Tichy
Can I get a billion dollar for my business advice?

1\. See what is coming 2\. Adapt to it 3\. ??? 4\. Profit

------
SwellJoe
That's a pretty cool T-shirt.

~~~
samwise
i would pay a billion and $1 for that shirt

